# Werben



## Zamia90 (27. Februar 2016)

hallo

ich suche auf diesen weg jemanden der mich wirbt ... ich werde mir am dienstag wow kaufen ... ein bisschen zu mir ich bin komplett neu in der wow welt und suche deswegen jemanden der sich aus kennt und mir den einstieg in die wow leichter macht !

ich habe in der woche immer von 9-14 und samstag und sonntag den ganzen tag zeit ...

meldet euch einfach wenn ihr mehr wissen wollt


----------

